# Do you like your team kit design?



## BigonaBianchi (10 Mar 2013)

Just wondering if people actually like th eclub shirt/jersey designs or just wear them because they are in the club?


----------



## wheres_my_beard (10 Mar 2013)

I do actually like my clubs kit, and have started to buy myself some items having been in the club for a few months.

Oddly when I see riders from another local club in their kit, there's a part of me that can't stop thinking that they are an evil/ baddy/ nemesis club, like you'd see in a poorly conceived movie plot, from the 80's or 90's perhaps. Not sure why I think that, but it makes big rides more interesting!!


----------



## DCLane (10 Mar 2013)

Mine's OK - and my kit's on order so it better be


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2013)

DCLane said:


> Mine's OK - and my kit's on order so it better be



I see quite a lot of that kit around here, they tend to meet up with the 'Calder Clarion' for rides out

Our new kit is better than the old version (present one dates to about 2006??)
http://www.featherstoneroadclub.co.uk/

2007 'Harriers v Cyclists' (@ Bingley)



NEMBA race @ Bingley 'St Ives Estate' (with the other Richard Thackray - still a frined of mine)



*New*
2008 Greetland Cyclo-Cross 




2010 'Trunce' (race 1) - used to fell/road-race under the name of Featherstone Road Club' before joining Ackworth Road-Runners


----------



## BigonaBianchi (10 Mar 2013)

Are you saying you don't like the Worthing Excelsior shirts boab?

...erm...yep lol!


----------



## Spartak (10 Mar 2013)

Yes, we had a new kit designed last year.


----------



## HLaB (10 Mar 2013)

I prefer my previous to last clubs kit but not because of fashion but it has a full length zip.


----------



## Spartak (11 Mar 2013)

HLaB said:


> I prefer my previous to last clubs kit but not because of fashion but it has a full length zip.



Yes our new kit had a full length zip.
Much better IMO !


----------



## Rob3rt (11 Mar 2013)

Yes I like our club kit, it is by far the nicest in the area too.


----------



## HovR (11 Mar 2013)

Yep, I like our club kit. Much better value for money than regular kit too, as the club takes only a very minimal profit margin from it.


----------



## summerdays (11 Mar 2013)

I don't have any team kit - as I'm not in a team - however I mostly don't like them. Have to say that the Friday's kit is one of the nicest around though! (Never seen one on the flesh yet though).


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Mar 2013)

I like the fridays..but it does look a bit like a communist team from north korea
Ravensthorpe cc best so far imho


----------



## BigonaBianchi (11 Mar 2013)

http://www.worthingexcelsior.co.uk/the-club/clothing.html

actually mines ok really...think i'll get a jersey soon ish


----------



## addictfreak (11 Mar 2013)

Ours is made by Endura, I like the colours but the style could do with a redesign. Shorts have had a make over and I think a change to the jersey is also in the pipe line.
Although I like the Endura brand, there delivery is never on time usually 4-6 weeks late at least.


----------



## Nosaj (11 Mar 2013)

Not sure, it's OK I think, but I don't like Sarfend all over it
http://www.southendwheelers.org/clothing.htm


----------



## WobblyBob (5 Apr 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Ours is made by Endura, I like the colours but the style could do with a redesign. Shorts have had a make over and I think a change to the jersey is also in the pipe line.
> Although I like the Endura brand, there delivery is never on time usually 4-6 weeks late at least.
> 
> View attachment 20320


 
Which club is that ?


----------



## addictfreak (6 Apr 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Which club is that ?



Its Sunderland Clarion

http://www.sunderlandclarion.org.uk/


----------



## WobblyBob (6 Apr 2013)

addictfreak said:


> Its Sunderland Clarion
> 
> http://www.sunderlandclarion.org.uk/


 
Cheers, should have known with all that red n white on it eh


----------



## Herzog (10 Apr 2013)

I like mine..then blue is my favorite colour!!

http://www.rscaaretal.ch/?page_id=179

That's not me in the picture!!


----------



## Jonathing (10 Apr 2013)

My old club has great, if overly patriotic, kit.
http://pnecc.co.uk


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Jun 2013)

We're currently working on the name and design for our works club... a lot of fun. Hope the Jerseys look great once they're done.
Smoe Ideas being mooted. Possible sponsorship deal with local business in the pipeline too


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

Herzog said:


> I like mine..then blue is my favorite colour!!
> 
> http://www.rscaaretal.ch/?page_id=179
> 
> *That's not me in the picture!!*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jun 2013)

I am not a member of any club, but I do like my black Cyclehat jersey!!


----------



## HLaB (24 Jun 2013)

Lol, quite a few of the Peterborough Club have joined the Rapha (pronounced Raphar ) Condor Cycling Club and I ended up joining too. The thought of the bright pink strip on the kit didn't sound my cup of tea but I actually quite like it on the black jersey with white panel on the slieve.
PS I stole the picture from a well known auction site, the actual site is blocked but the headline is £89 I got the same jersey for £70 (+£4 p&p) and thats the dearest I've ever paid for one


----------



## fossyant (24 Jun 2013)

My old club (over ten years ago) - yes was great. New club's also great, but just got a jersey so far (which is awaiting me collecting it).


----------



## VamP (24 Jun 2013)

I chose my club because of the jersey design. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## DooDah (2 Jul 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> We're currently working on the name and design for our works club... a lot of fun. Hope the Jerseys look great once they're done.
> Smoe Ideas being mooted. Possible sponsorship deal with local business in the pipeline too


Since when has Lincolshire been in France?


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jul 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> We're currently working on the name and design for our works club... a lot of fun. Hope the Jerseys look great once they're done.
> Smoe Ideas being mooted. Possible sponsorship deal with local business in the pipeline too


 

Cracking looking kit, both of them. 
I even wouldn't mind one of each for myself.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jul 2013)

DooDah said:


> Since when has Lincolshire been in France?


 Ah I have had to cheat a bit. We decided that "Cambridgeshire Constabulary Cycling Club" or having "POLICE" on our jerseys was not a good idea. So I thought the "Blue Knights" would be a good name, however there is an International Law Enforcement Motorcycle Club by that name so I decided to be the Blue Knights only in French. The Blue band represents the thin Blue Line of Cycling. Besides anyone living south of the Yorkshire border is French


----------



## DooDah (5 Jul 2013)

Ah now i understand, mind you, judging by the number of yorkshire people living in my region of france, i reckon France is now justvan areanof yorkshire.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jul 2013)

PS the lad that designed these for us is called Graham find him at http://is-this.it/
or email him at graham@is-this.it Top Bloke and a cyclist too.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jul 2013)

DooDah said:


> Ah now i understand, mind you, judging by the number of yorkshire people living in my region of france, i reckon France is now justvan areanof yorkshire.


 
My only concern when wearing it on holiday in the Dordogne and Ardeche next summer is that the locals will think I'm French. Better add a Team Sky style Union Flag to the arm!


----------



## DooDah (5 Jul 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> My only concern when wearing it on holiday in the Dordogne and Ardeche next summer is that the locals will think I'm French. Better add a Team Sky style Union Flag to the arm!


Believe me, if you are younger than 60 and are happy to cycle between the hours of 12 and 2 then the locals will know you are not French, particularlynin the Dordogne.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Jul 2013)

If I could get away with it, this is the team kit I would have had!


----------



## e-rider (6 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't join a club if it had crap colours - Norwich ABC springs to mind!


----------



## Monsieur Remings (9 Jul 2013)




----------



## mcshroom (9 Jul 2013)

Not a member of a club (other than the Fridays - and I need to get round to ordering one of those), but I do have forum jerseys from here and a different place. What I like about the other forum's jerseys is that they come in a number of different colours (and even an ironic KOTM), but all look like they are part of the same club: -


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2013)

I like The Friday's kit.
I like the CycleChat kit.
I don't like Horsham Cycling kit and won't buy/wear it; which means I get moaned at on club runs.

but most of all I like Shutt VR kit


----------



## Vikeonabike (10 Jul 2013)

Getting atouch closer to getting ours done, sponsorship approved by Skoda. Just working on the club emblem... should have our s/s jerseys done just in time for ...... winter


----------



## Vikeonabike (21 Jul 2013)

Jersey and Caps for our Club now sorted I like.. Special Pink Womens Aid/Real Man Campaign Jersey being designed for our 400 mile charity ride next summer!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Jul 2013)

Looks really nice. Nice colours, Simple and understated design.


----------



## PhunkyPhil (5 Aug 2013)

I personally don't like any of the kits in my local area, its not just how they look but the materials they are made from. In general they give me the impression they were made and not designed.


----------



## Ben M (19 Aug 2013)

The club which I'm about to join has nice kit:
http://www.zappis.cc/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/Mens_Club_Jersey_5076f5b539521.jpg


----------



## HLaB (4 Sep 2013)

Finally got my hands on a PCC jersey I'm not sure wether I like the design or not but I do like the technical features, the small is a bit too big though


----------



## mrBishboshed (4 Sep 2013)

Just had a Chrome Malware alert that stopped me looking at the first page of this thread. Content from the blog Ravens Thorpe Cycling Club responsible? Are they really a known malware distributor?
Never had that warning on this forum before.


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2013)

mrBishboshed said:


> Just had a Chrome Malware alert that stopped me looking at the first page of this thread. Content from the blog Ravens Thorpe Cycling Club responsible? Are they really a known malware distributor?
> Never had that warning on this forum before.


 
It could be - their site's strugging. No malware, just the designer and the bits he put in.

I posted the image, so have changed it anyway just in case.


----------



## Phil485 (5 Sep 2013)

I like my Team Kit, just don't like my team name  
Simple black with Red trim. 

Team Ascendo doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Phil485 (5 Sep 2013)




----------



## Vikeonabike (9 Sep 2013)

HLaB said:


> Finally got my hands on a PCC jersey I'm not sure wether I like the design or not but I do like the technical features, the small is a bit too big though


Adrian.. Just to be different.. order one of the Peterborough CC tops from Canada



http://peterboroughcc.com/


----------



## Lanzecki (9 Sep 2013)

TBH disliking the local club's jersey's is one of the reasons I have never joined one :

My most local club ( it is growing on me):
*



*

The Local 'area' Club. Southside Wheely Wheelers. The Kit's ok, a bit boring though.
*



*

The next local club. Pitty they ride out at strange times (8am on a Saturday!!) and are quite a way out. I do like this kit thought.
*



*


----------



## HLaB (9 Sep 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> TBH disliking the local club's jersey's is one of the reasons I have never joined one :
> 
> My most local club ( it is growing on me):
> *
> ...


 FWIW I prefer the Killmallock one


----------



## Vikeonabike (12 Sep 2013)

First look at our new Jersey!


----------



## Dusty Bin (12 Sep 2013)

That Kilmallock top looks great. But as for the name 'Southside Wheely Wheelers' - come on...


----------



## ianrauk (12 Sep 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Adrian.. Just to be different.. order one of the Peterborough CC tops from Canada
> 
> 
> 
> http://peterboroughcc.com/



About 10 years ago I had a chance to move to Peterborough for a job, (or Peterbro as the locals call it). It's a lovely town.


----------



## Vikeonabike (18 Sep 2013)




----------



## Vikeonabike (18 Sep 2013)

http://vikeonabike.wix.com/vc-chevaliers-bleu#!cvcvvg/mainPage


----------



## ianrauk (18 Sep 2013)

That is one of the smartest jersey's I have seen in a long time @Vikeonabike


----------



## Vikeonabike (18 Sep 2013)

ianrauk said:


> That is one of the smartest jersey's I have seen in a long time @Vikeonabike


 I'd like to take the credit, but it was done as a result of a Twitter request. Designed for the price of a Jersey by
@GrahamSimmons !


----------



## Graham Simmons (18 Sep 2013)

Looking pretty fly if I may say so myself!


----------



## Leodis (19 Sep 2013)




----------



## Vikeonabike (19 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


>


 Like that, Lots!


----------



## Leodis (19 Sep 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Like that, Lots!



Just joined, not been on any runs yet. They are looking for sponsors so will wait until they are added before ordering kit but it is nice.


----------



## Vikeonabike (20 Sep 2013)

Leodis said:


> Just joined, not been on any runs yet. They are looking for sponsors so will wait until they are added before ordering kit but it is nice.


 Hit your local SKODA dealer.. obviously the most pro cycling brand out there at the moment. We got £500 from ours and probably cold have got more if I had asked!


----------



## DooDah (25 Sep 2013)

Just had a look at my prospective future UK cycling clubs near Buckingham. I don't know if the kit designers are colour blind or still living in the 80's, but the kits are seriously grim.


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Sep 2013)

DooDah said:


> Just had a look at my prospective future UK cycling clubs near Buckingham. I don't know if the kit designers are colour blind or still living in the 80's, but the kits are seriously grim.



Move to Hackney. CC Hackney has the classiest kit in UK cycling (no I don't ride for them).


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

CC Hackney






or Hackney GT?


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Sep 2013)

er no - definitely not that one...


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2013)

Neither of those are nice, IMO.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Neither of those are nice, IMO.




Agreed.............


----------



## Dusty Bin (26 Sep 2013)

Anyone who doesn't like the Hackney kit should be forced to wear their own club kit....but the 1950s version. Unless you are with Manc Wheelers of course, in which case your current kit _is_ the 1950s version....


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2013)

Yup and it looks as great now as it did then


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2013)

It's a good job Manchester is so far from here, else you'd begetting confoozed with the Cambridge lot.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (26 Sep 2013)

ours is quite hi viz...


----------



## lanternerouge (26 Sep 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> Ah I have had to cheat a bit. We decided that "Cambridgeshire Constabulary Cycling Club" or having "POLICE" on our jerseys was not a good idea. So I thought the "Blue Knights" would be a good name, however there is an International Law Enforcement Motorcycle Club by that name so I decided to be the Blue Knights only in French. The Blue band represents the thin Blue Line of Cycling. Besides anyone living south of the Yorkshire border is French


If they haven't been printed yet - it should be "les chevaliers bleus" with the s on the end  sorry, I'm a French teacher. And a pedant, apparently


----------



## Vikeonabike (27 Sep 2013)

lanternerouge said:


> If they haven't been printed yet - it should be "les chevaliers bleus" with the s on the end  sorry, I'm a French teacher. And a pedant, apparently


 Oops but we've only done 15 so I will change them for next year "shhhhhh"


----------



## Psyklon (22 Oct 2013)

This is my new club jersey. The Chapel house is a pub in Great Sankey near Warrington, hence the colours!


----------



## Psyklon (22 Oct 2013)

and oh yes, I forgot to say...I quite like it!


----------



## theloafer (24 Dec 2013)

GrumpyGregry said:


> I like The Friday's kit.
> I like the CycleChat kit.
> I don't like Horsham Cycling kit and won't buy/wear it; which means I get moaned at on club runs.
> 
> but most of all I like Shutt VR kit


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2013)

Would not get me in any of them on here, our club kit is just as bad, so i will not wear that either.


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jan 2014)

Does anyone get grief/frowned upon for not wearing their gaudy club kit ?
It is the one thing putting me off joining a club.
Don't like the idea of enforced uniform.


----------



## SteCenturion (3 Jan 2014)

I should add to that last post really -
It's maybe not so much the Enforced uniform as I am ex H.M Forces & have worn several Team kits playing for football & rugby clubs.
Just the 'snobby' aspect & the fact that most cycling club kits are mingin' & designed by Crack Addicts.


----------



## Dusty Bin (3 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Does anyone get grief/frowned upon for not wearing their gaudy club kit ?
> It is the one thing putting me off joining a club.
> Don't like the idea of enforced uniform.



It's not a uniform and you don't have to wear it. The only place you will see rules governing kit is in competitive events..


----------



## Psyklon (5 Feb 2014)

Some of the Runcorn Cycle Club enjoying a bacon butty & a brew at the Eureka Cafe, Chester in their new kit!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Feb 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Does anyone get grief/frowned upon for not wearing their gaudy club kit ?
> It is the one thing putting me off joining a club.
> Don't like the idea of enforced uniform.



I go out with my new club in my old club kit.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2014)

Bit spotty !


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 37643
> 
> 
> Bit spotty !


Colour clashes with that Ribble.


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Colour clashes with that Ribble.


 
I have red pedals and a red 'flash' on the downtube !


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2014)

User3094 said:


> Doing the "mini" on Sunday?


 
Did last Sunday's and the 16th Feb 'Mini'. Looking to do the "Peak Pie" and the "Barsteward"


----------



## fossyant (6 Feb 2014)

fossyant said:


> I have red pedals and a red 'flash' on the downtube !


 
I't doesn't half clash with the Herety though !


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Feb 2014)

@fossyant Al didn't bother to sweep?


----------



## fossyant (7 Feb 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> @fossyant Al didn't bother to sweep?


 
Who does ??? Adds to the 'technical aspect' of the climb.


----------



## Danny Tuff (8 Feb 2014)

My kit is very minimalist, but bespoke quality and comfort.


----------



## S610 (22 Mar 2014)

I like our kit, its comfortable, breathable, i like the colours, i like how it has the Cornish flag on one sleeve and the British flag on the other and i think the fact that it has all our sponsors all over it makes it look quiet professional.


----------



## Polocini (23 Mar 2014)

That Fossy chap is wearing a rather nice kit 

AL


----------



## Nathan AV (24 Mar 2014)

Wearing the "summer top" in winter wasn't the best idea but I wanted to show off the kit when it arrived. I like it as I had a part in the design but I think its fairly minimalist and the logo is dedicated to the history of the town.


----------



## Doyleyburger (24 Mar 2014)

Ours has been in the pipeline for a few months. Supposed to getting it this month......
As we are in the hills of west wales it's quite apt ......
This is the logo


----------



## Leodis (26 Mar 2014)

New updated kit with brand new sponsors


----------



## Spartak (25 Apr 2014)

Spartak said:


> Yes, we had a new kit designed last year.
> 
> View attachment 20332



Still like our old kit design though 






BTW both pictures taken during a Hill Climb event ... hence the pained expression


----------



## Fab Foodie (25 Apr 2014)

I like ours .... it doesn't look anything like other cycling club shirts ....


----------



## montage (27 Apr 2014)

If you like our kit - give it a like on facebook so that we can win the best kit 2014 award! We are currently 2nd!

https://www.facebook.com/championsy...4812/572924156161582/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Brightski (2 May 2014)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Just wondering if people actually like th eclub shirt/jersey designs or just wear them because they are in the club?


I do we designed them


----------



## Wayne Tully (5 May 2014)

Our's is pretty good..


----------



## jdtate101 (5 May 2014)

Mine is fairly minimal, but I think it's quite nice (same can't be said about the weather in this photo).


----------



## lanternerouge (5 May 2014)

Great pic that JD. Good few examples here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.572923416161656.1073741838.426591870794812&type=1

I'll get summarily shot for saying this but I don't like our club's kit very much...


----------



## Spartak (10 May 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Mine is fairly minimal, but I think it's quite nice (same can't be said about the weather in this photo).
> 
> View attachment 44328



Nice kit ......... is that Cheddar Gorge ?


----------



## jdtate101 (10 May 2014)

Spartak said:


> Nice kit ......... is that Cheddar Gorge ?



Why yes it is...good spot, just after the steep bends.


----------



## Spartak (10 May 2014)

jdtate101 said:


> Why yes it is...good spot, just after the steep bends.



Great climb


----------



## Vikeonabike (8 May 2015)

VC Chevaliers Bleus has now reached its next chapter! From a merry band of 4 people on the same shift wanting a jersey we are now registering with BC & RTTC. We are also looking at opening up to all Law Enforcement Personnel Nationwide.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2015)

I like that kit_ 'Vike'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2015)

Digressing ever so slightly, in Bradford, there's an _'Idle Athletics Club'_
http://www.idleac.co.uk/

Pre-dating it, there's an _'Idle Working Mens Club'_, with appropriate logo..................
http://www.idleworkingmensclub.co.uk/

I don't think there's an _'Idle Cycling Club'_ though.............. (believe the area is covered by_ 'East Bradford CC'

_
With regard to the above 'VC Chevaliers Bleus', there's an equivilant up here, in the (less exotically named) 'West Yorkshire Police Cycling Club'
I can't think that I've seen anyone in the kit 'out & about', but I used to race CX against a couple of members

http://www.imaginecycling.com/cycling-clubs/westyorkshirepolicecc-2/new-members/


----------



## Dark46 (17 May 2015)

We've had our kit at KCC delivered and I do like it but being over weight I don't do it justice. Plus the Eastgate kit is better only because of the sponsorship. Both kits are made by Champion systems


----------



## SteCenturion (17 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> Yes, we had a new kit designed last year.
> 
> View attachment 20332


Not quite the full on Tommy Voeckler gurn there @Spartak


----------



## SteCenturion (17 May 2015)

Jonathing said:


> My old club has great, if overly patriotic, kit.
> http://pnecc.co.uk


That's a fantastic kit...

Nothing wrong with a bit of patriotism & a nice Union Flag all over it.


----------



## Jimidh (18 Jun 2015)

I love our new kit - it makes me look like a much better cyclist that I am!!


----------



## Vikeonabike (7 Sep 2015)

It's been a bit delayed but our kit should be here soon!
http://www.vcchevaliersbleus.co.uk/


----------



## DCLane (7 Sep 2015)

The HD:R cycling club were out on my club's annual 120-mile ride yesterday. Their kit is particularly modern:


----------



## GmanUK65 (8 Sep 2015)

I like my jersey style. Whenever I wear it (on group rides or alone) I feel I belong somewhere. Also the style being yellow and black makes us look like a swarm of bumble bees when riding in a group LOL.


----------



## Vikeonabike (9 Sep 2015)

Our kit is done:1


----------



## Vikeonabike (9 Sep 2015)

Our kit is done 2 Love the thin blue line Union flag


----------



## Vikeonabike (9 Sep 2015)

Our Kit is done 3: A message from out partner


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Sep 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> Does anyone get grief/frowned upon for not wearing their gaudy club kit ?
> It is the one thing putting me off joining a club.
> 
> 
> Don't like the idea of enforced uniform.




So is it ok for the Leigh Centurion players to turn out in different kits for their games?


----------



## SteCenturion (28 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> So is it ok for the Leigh Centurion players to turn out in different kits for their games?


No.

Because it's a completely different *ball game.

*


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2015)

User13710 said:


> What a depressing analogy for those of us who thought club runs were just a way to enjoy riding a bike with a bit of company, and not some kind of sportive or race .



I went out yesterday with these. http://www.northlancsrc.org.uk/ There were 15 of us, with only 6 wearing the club's jersey. It was a very nice day so there were many other cyclists out. Being a bit of a slow coach on the hills they lost me a few times. I was trying to pick them out but most of the club blended in with the other cyclists, so i nearly went down the wrong road a few times. It's not all about competing. Sometimes identifying yourself helps keep the ride enjoyable and keeps you in good company.


----------



## Accy cyclist (1 Oct 2015)

SteCenturion said:


> No.
> 
> Because it's a completely different *ball game.
> 
> *



It'd be fun though watching the players trying to pick their team mates out in different strips. Do you reckon they could do it?


----------



## Ian H (1 Oct 2015)

No sponsors for us. Club members designed the kit.



EWCC HILL CLIMBS d40 461 by Exeter Wheelers, on Flickr


----------



## Hyslop (3 Oct 2015)

Vikeonabike said:


> Our Kit is done 3: A message from out partner


I rather like that.The slogan reminds me of the Sgt in Hill St Blues,which I suppose is rather apt in a sense!


----------



## simo105 (4 Oct 2015)

thought id share our kit design! only a small social club.


----------



## oldroadman (5 Oct 2015)

Why is there so much black kit about? It's good to see nice bright designs, then the comment black looks "classy". It's just dull and unoriginal "JLT wear it so why not us". JLT were the original black kit in the modern era, further back Bantel prop team used black. Go to a race today and it's sometimes difficult to see who is who, all black with bits of colour, helmets, glasses = almost anonymous. And black is the least visible colour on the road.
It's also raining today and I don't do raining. Bad enough when you have to go out training in the rain, retirement is a wonderful thing!


----------



## IrishAl (7 Oct 2015)

Our club kit. Okay so it's got black in it but it still looks smart. We are going to change the shorts to mainly Black as the white gets ruined with dirt,oil,tar...


----------



## Philimoreto_8 (23 Oct 2015)

The club im looking at joining hargroves cycles. black red and yellow not to shabby.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (4 Nov 2015)

This is the first club kit I have invested in for about 20 years! I like the colours, it goes against the trend of everything being black.


----------



## derrick (4 Nov 2015)

Am liking the new clubs kit.


----------



## User33236 (16 Nov 2015)

Not seen ours in the flesh yet but happy with the look from the 'proofs' (http://www.salfordcyclingclub.co.uk/#!kit-range/yjw6u). With a birthday and Christmas coming up I expect to be receiving some relatively shortly :-)


----------



## Philimoreto_8 (16 Nov 2015)

Nice looking hit


----------



## Georgius (14 Jan 2016)

i love ours it looks different Spanish artist


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Jan 2016)

Georgius said:


> i love ours it looks different Spanish artist


What club is that ?

Edit - forget that, just seen your new thread


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Jan 2016)

Our new club kit is being sponsored by our pub/clubhouse :-)


----------



## ChrisHWB (20 Jan 2016)

We have sent hours discussing ours. We are about to put it into production. I hope people like it.


----------



## I am Spartacus (5 Feb 2016)

Ah yes


lanternerouge said:


> Great pic that JD. Good few examples here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.572923416161656.1073741838.426591870794812&type=1
> 
> I'll get summarily shot for saying this but I don't like our club's kit very much...



but WVCC has a fair amount of history behind that colour choice, never a member myself, but yes can sympathise with the blue/yellow possibly not being that great.but hey it's retro...
..now riding for a club this season basically only to to make sure I get race entries and more local to the one I did nearly 7 years with promoting the sponsor in races for my old club/team. I probably wont be wearing their jersey if I'm honest, I prefer my own kit choices. who said there was no i in team.


----------



## IrishAl (23 Feb 2016)

North West CC new kit.


----------



## oldroadman (24 Feb 2016)

Too much black about for me. Team Sky have much to answer for. Where did all the vibrant bright colours go?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (25 Feb 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Too much black about for me. Team Sky have much to answer for. Where did all the vibrant bright colours go?


Black is so 2014. This year's colour appears to be fluorescent green.


----------

